# È morta la regina



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

*È morta la regina*

È morta Zaha Adid, una donna nata in un paese islamico e affermatasi in un ambiente maschilista come quello dell Architettura. 
Prima e unica donna a vincere il premio Pritzker.
Sono costernata per la inaspettata e prematura dipartita ma soprattutto sconfortanta per quanto ancora ci sia da lavorare sulla parità dei diritti per noi donne.
Grande donna.


----------



## Alessandra (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È morta Zaha Adid, una donna nata in un paese islamico e affermatasi in un ambiente maschilista come quello dell Architettura.
> Prima e unica donna a vincere il premio Pritzker.
> Sono costernata per la inaspettata e prematura dipartita ma soprattutto sconfortanta per quanto ancora ci sia da lavorare sulla parità dei diritti per noi donne.
> Grande donna.


Caspita! Lo so adesso leggendo questo post! 
Grandissima donna, davvero.  A me è sempre piaciuta molto.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2016)

grande architetto, che la terra le sia lieve


----------



## bettypage (31 Marzo 2016)

Guarda pensare che è l unica donna della storia dell Architettura mi fa na tristezza infinita. Quando in cantiere ti chiamo signora e al collega architetto ....


----------



## Alessandra (31 Marzo 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda pensare che è l unica donna della storia dell Architettura mi fa na tristezza infinita. Quando in cantiere ti chiamo signora e al collega architetto ....


A me invece mi chiamavano "la moretta" :unhappy:
Vedi te....

:incazzato:


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

In effetti nel mondo dell'edilizia le donne si contano sulle dita di una mano. Mai in ruoli chiave, per giunta...

Eppure ricordo che all'Università di colleghe ce ne erano abbastanza. Dove sono finite?


----------



## Alessandra (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> In effetti nel mondo dell'edilizia le donne si contano sulle dita di una mano. Mai in ruoli chiave, per giunta...
> 
> Eppure ricordo che all'Università di colleghe ce ne erano abbastanza. Dove sono finite?


Ad architettura la metà degli iscritti e dei frequentanti nel corso dei 5 anni erano donne. 

Purtroppo è un mondo maschilista.  Difficile farsi rispettare in cantiere, Sopratutto se oltre a essere donna sei pure giovane.


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2016)

Sara' un caso ma non mi sono mai sentita discriminata in quanto donna.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ad architettura la metà degli iscritti e dei frequentanti nel corso dei 5 anni erano donne.
> 
> Purtroppo è un mondo maschilista.  Difficile farsi rispettare in cantiere, Sopratutto se oltre a essere donna sei pure giovane.


peccato che non ce ne siano di più perchè io avrei voluto averle quando lavoravo nel campo dell'edilizia , ne capitò su un lavoro una architetta giovane e bella era uno spettacolo solo a guardarla professionale e pronta a seguire i consigli di noi vecchi del mestiere , un altra si portò un registratore per registrare le fasi del mio lavoro perchè diceva che la ia esperienza era da ascoltare con calma e valutare, un altra restauratrice mi chiese come determinare il prezzo da fare al cliente per rimuovere i spessori di calce su delle pitture  antiche.
Devo dire che ho trovato brave persone ma gli uomini saputi e arroganti non tutti è vero ma le donne volenterose e brave, viva le donne :up:


----------



## Tessa (1 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato che non ce ne siano di più perchè io avrei voluto averle quando lavoravo nel campo dell'edilizia , ne capitò su un lavoro una architetta giovane e bella era uno spettacolo solo a guardarla professionale e pronta a seguire i consigli di noi vecchi del mestiere , un altra si portò un registratore per registrare le fasi del mio lavoro perchè diceva che la ia esperienza era da ascoltare con calma e valutare, un altra restauratrice mi chiese come determinare il prezzo da fare al cliente per rimuovere i spessori di calce su delle pitture  antiche.
> Devo dire che ho trovato brave persone ma gli uomini saputi e arroganti non tutti è vero ma le donne volenterose e brave, viva le donne :up:


 Si le donne hanno l'umilta' di saper chiedere e di saper accettare i consigli senza sentirsi sminuite. 
Io ho imparato moltissimo da operai ed artigiani.


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ad architettura la metà degli iscritti e dei frequentanti nel corso dei 5 anni erano donne.
> 
> Purtroppo è un mondo maschilista.  Difficile farsi rispettare in cantiere, Sopratutto se oltre a essere donna sei pure giovane.


Da noi ad ingegneria circa il 30%.
Fuori dalla facoltà, pur avendo a che fare con colleghi, geometri e architetti di donne-tecnico ne incontro ancora meno.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si le donne hanno l'umilta' di saper chiedere e di saper accettare i consigli senza sentirsi sminuite.
> *Io ho imparato moltissimo da operai ed artigiani.*


Hai ragione, le persone intelligenti sanno quanto si può imparare da chi, pur con una qualifica minore, è un professionista e conosce il mestiere bene.


----------



## Spot (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda pensare che è l unica donna della storia dell Architettura mi fa na tristezza infinita. Quando in cantiere ti chiamo signora e al collega architetto ....


Non è l'unica, c'è la Sejima.
Comunque ci sono rimasta molto male anche io. Al di là dei gusti, gran donna.


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si le donne hanno l'umilta' di saper chiedere e di saper accettare i consigli senza sentirsi sminuite.
> Io ho imparato moltissimo da operai ed artigiani.


mi fa piacere sentire queste parole , grazie desumo che tu sia architetto 
O lo sapevo già , è brutta la vecchiaia


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Penso che la libera professione sia un lavoro molto impegnativo, a farla con dedizione devi scordati il concetto di orario d ufficio e non solo quello. E questo mal si concilia con una maternità. Zaha non era sposata come manco Gae Aulenti per dirne due. Poi mettici aver a che fare spesso con artigiani e operai che non concepiscono la donna lavoratrice e insomma si chiude il cerchio


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è l'unica, c'è la Sejima.
> Comunque ci sono rimasta molto male anche io. Al di là dei gusti, gran donna.


Bravissima. Anche lei ha vinto il pritzker.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Non è l'unica, c'è la Sejima.
> Comunque ci sono rimasta molto male anche io. Al di là dei gusti, gran donna.


me l ero persa.
Si lo stile poteva piacere o meno ma il suo contributo è indubbio. Chi ci ha lavorato mi ha parlato di una grande personalità


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si le donne hanno l'umilta' di saper chiedere e di saper accettare i consigli senza sentirsi sminuite.
> Io ho imparato moltissimo da operai ed artigiani.


Credo che un buon progetto senza un buon artigiano/operaio diventi un pessimo progetto. Ho sempre ascoltato e fatto domande con estremo interesse a chi esegue


----------



## brenin (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che un buon progetto senza un buon artigiano/operaio diventi un pessimo progetto. Ho sempre ascoltato e fatto domande con estremo interesse a chi esegue


Straquoto ! Immagino sia difficile talvolta far convivere la creatività con la "praticità/manualità" di un ottimo artigiano...


----------



## Alessandra (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Penso che la libera professione sia un lavoro molto impegnativo, a farla con dedizione devi scordati il concetto di orario d ufficio e non solo quello. E questo mal si concilia con una maternità. Zaha non era sposata come manco Gae Aulenti per dirne due. Poi mettici aver a che fare spesso con artigiani e operai che non concepiscono la donna lavoratrice e insomma si chiude il cerchio


Verissimo. 
Una mia amica lavora per uno dei più importanti studi di londra e mi dice spesso che le donne che hanno raggiunto alti livelli della loro carriera non hanno famiglia. 
Quando c'è una consegna e una scadenza non esistono ne' orari né festivi.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Una mia amica lavora per uno dei più importanti studi di londra e mi dice spesso che le donne che hanno raggiunto alti livelli della loro carriera non hanno famiglia.
> Quando c'è una consegna e una scadenza non esistono ne' orari né festivi.


Bene. Cioè  male. Questo denota che il problema non è  solo italiano


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Non sarà che in tanti campi gli orari sono quelli proprio per questo?


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bene. Cioè  male. Questo denota che il problema non è  solo italiano


Già. ...
La differenza tra l'italia e il uk è che per lo meno in gran bretagna sei ben retribuito. 
La mia amica è assunta a tempo indeterminato e ha un sacco di benefits aziendali. E' ben retribuita e gli straordinari vengono ben pagati. 
In italia spesso molti professionisti lavorano come  dipendenti ma con partita Iva. ..


----------



## bettypage (2 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà che in tanti campi gli orari sono quelli proprio per questo?


No, funziona proprio così a certi livelli. Cerchi di perfezionare il progetto fino ad un secondo prima della scadenza, soprattutto su concorsi internazionali.
Personalmente ho preparato esami di progettazione stando in piedi tutta la notte e poi sostenendo l esame la mattina seguente. Le notti a disegnare erano abbastanza comuni in facoltà, almeno qui da me.


----------



## bettypage (2 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Già. ...
> La differenza tra l'italia e il uk è che per lo meno in gran bretagna sei ben retribuito.
> La mia amica è assunta a tempo indeterminato e ha un sacco di benefits aziendali. E' ben retribuita e gli straordinari vengono ben pagati.
> In italia spesso molti professionisti lavorano come  dipendenti ma con partita Iva. ..


Ma infatti sto seriamente vagliando l ipotesi di mettere nel cassetto la laurea in architettura e chiudere p.iva. Mi si è  aperta una nuova opportunità lavorativa che non c entra nulla con il nostro ambito. Lo faccio a malincuore però perchè amo veramente l architettura ma bisogna anche mangiare e conciliare gli impegni di famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Non credo che ci siano da perfezionare progetti tutti i giorni.
Anche per fare la torta a sorpresa si sta su fino a tardi o per una cena con le amiche. Io intendevo che la routine giornaliera di lavoro se finisce fino a tardi non è sensata e qualche motivazione deve averla, oltre a fare progetti mirabolanti.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarà che in tanti campi gli orari sono quelli proprio per questo?


no ci sono delle professioni che, se svolte ad alto livello, sono temporalmente totalizzanti.

vale anche per gli uomini.    chi lavora ad un certo livello o è singolo o è divorziato.    o si assume il rischio che la moglie abbia l'amante, visto che spesso non la vede per 15-20 giorni e quando si torna a casa magari non si manco voglia di starla a sentire.

dipende dagli obbiettivi di vita di ognuno.


----------



## Tessa (2 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che ci siano da perfezionare progetti tutti i giorni.
> Anche per fare la torta a sorpresa si sta su fino a tardi o per una cena con le amiche. Io intendevo che *la routine giornaliera di lavoro se finisce fino a tardi non è sensata* e qualche motivazione deve averla, oltre a fare progetti mirabolanti.


Tu hai ragione, ma in tutti lavori 'a progetto' ed in cui si lavora in team si finisce per chiudere all'ultimo secondo con tirate devastanti. Per me che non so lavorare sotto stress e rendo bene la mattina lavorare in un grande studio è stato molto faticoso. Si facevano le notti....


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma infatti sto seriamente vagliando l ipotesi di mettere nel cassetto la laurea in architettura e chiudere p.iva. Mi si è  aperta una nuova opportunità lavorativa che non c entra nulla con il nostro ambito. Lo faccio a malincuore però perchè amo veramente l architettura ma bisogna anche mangiare e conciliare gli impegni di famiglia


Io ho fatto questa (amara) scelta qualche anno fa. Amo l'architettura ed è stato veramente difficile fare un cambio di rotta. Ho scelto di lavorare in un settore che amo altrettanto e quindi sono comunque felice.  Il mio attuale lavoro richiede presenza entro gli orari standard.  Ora ho molto più  tempo libero e posso dedicarmi persino a uno sport.  Prima non riuscivo perché finivo sempre tardi in studio.  E poi ero troppo stanca dopo 10 ore (questo era di norma,  poi quando erano richiesti anche I weekends, non ti dico). Tornavo a casa stanca.  Cena e crollo fisico.  E il giorno dopo di nuovo.  Non era vita.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, funziona proprio così a certi livelli. Cerchi di perfezionare il progetto fino ad un secondo prima della scadenza, soprattutto su concorsi internazionali.
> Personalmente ho preparato esami di progettazione stando in piedi tutta la notte e poi sostenendo l esame la mattina seguente. Le notti a disegnare erano abbastanza comuni in facoltà, almeno qui da me.


Idem.  Ho fatto tante di quelle nottate. ...
Vedevo mia sorella tornare quasi all'alba dalla serata in discoteca che mi trovata dove mi aveva lasciata : davanti al pc a disegnare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione, ma in tutti lavori 'a progetto' ed in cui si lavora in team si finisce per chiudere all'ultimo secondo con tirate devastanti. Per me che non so lavorare sotto stress e rendo bene la mattina lavorare in un grande studio è stato molto faticoso. Si facevano le notti....


Sarebbe l'ideale per me che comincio ad avere idee dopo le 18.:carneval:
Resto poco convinta che sia una routine accettabile.
Non credo neanche che si possa lavorare ad alto livello per troppe ore, proprio per questioni di limite di resistenza umana alla concentrazione.
Comunque anche essere assorbiti dal lavoro fino a tardi o altrove per periodi limitati di tempo, se si guadagna abbastanza per avere un aiuto, è possibile a tutti, anche le cassiere dei centri commerciali finiscono dopo le 22 e ci sono supermercati aperti 24h. Quello che non trovo accettabile è che sia la normalità e che debba essere accettata.


----------



## Tessa (2 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe l'ideale per me che comincio ad avere idee dopo le 18.:carneval:
> Resto poco convinta che sia una routine accettabile.
> Non credo neanche che si possa lavorare ad alto livello per troppe ore, proprio per questioni di limite di resistenza umana alla concentrazione.
> Comunque anche essere assorbiti dal lavoro fino a tardi o altrove per periodi limitati di tempo, se si guadagna abbastanza per avere un aiuto, è possibile a tutti, anche le cassiere dei centri commerciali finiscono dopo le 22 e ci sono supermercati aperti 24h. Quello che non trovo accettabile è che sia la normalità e che debba essere accettata.


Nei grandi studi di architettura e' cosi. 
Se passi alle 10 di sera trovi qualcuno che lavora. 
Fattura mensile con partita iva. Nessuno viene assunto. 
Sono grandi palestre dove fare esperienza qualche anno.


----------



## bettypage (2 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no ci sono delle professioni che, se svolte ad alto livello, sono temporalmente totalizzanti.
> 
> vale anche per gli uomini.    chi lavora ad un certo livello o è singolo o è divorziato.    o si assume il rischio che la moglie abbia l'amante, visto che spesso non la vede per 15-20 giorni e quando si torna a casa magari non si manco voglia di starla a sentire.
> 
> dipende dagli obbiettivi di vita di ognuno.


Vero. Credo in particolare che i liberi professionisti  siano soggetti, statisticamente, ad avere famiglie più  compromesse. In maniera latente senti di non esser mai "al sicuro" non avendo il lavoro garantito e allora ti dai al 100%. Ricordo la mia vicina di casa, a cui ho fatto da babysitter,penalista affermatissima, sposata con tre figli. Questa non c era praticamente mai a casa. E quando c era organizzava cene con giornalisti e avvocati e giudici . Presenziava spesso ad eventi culturali. Morale lei aveva l amante e lui anche. Cosa tollerata da entrambi desumo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vero. Credo in particolare che i liberi professionisti  siano soggetti, statisticamente, ad avere famiglie più  compromesse. In maniera latente senti di non esser mai "al sicuro" non avendo il lavoro garantito e allora ti dai al 100%. Ricordo la mia vicina di casa, a cui ho fatto da babysitter,penalista affermatissima, sposata con tre figli. Questa non c era praticamente mai a casa. E quando c era organizzava cene con giornalisti e avvocati e giudici . Presenziava spesso ad eventi culturali. Morale lei aveva l amante e lui anche. Cosa tollerata da entrambi desumo


Però il tempo per l'amante lo trovavano.


----------



## bettypage (2 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tempo per l'amante lo trovavano.


Vero:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Vero. Credo in particolare che i liberi professionisti  siano soggetti, statisticamente, ad avere famiglie più  compromesse. In maniera latente senti di non esser mai "al sicuro" non avendo il lavoro garantito e allora ti dai al 100%. Ricordo la mia vicina di casa, a cui ho fatto da babysitter,penalista affermatissima, sposata con tre figli. Questa non c era praticamente mai a casa. E quando c era organizzava cene con giornalisti e avvocati e giudici . Presenziava spesso ad eventi culturali. Morale lei aveva l amante e lui anche. Cosa tollerata da entrambi desumo


l'amante presumo fosse del suo ambiente.

il resto è ampiamente scontato


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tempo per l'amante lo trovavano.


Eh appunto. Impegnatissimi a lavorare 24/7 ma poi il tempo per scopare si trova. È sempre così, il tempo per le cose a cui teniamo si trova sempre. 
Anche il CEO di Yahoo ha famiglia, e non ha certo un lavoro di basso profilo.


----------



## bettypage (4 Aprile 2016)

"Le donne e l’architettura secondo La Dame Zaha Hadid

Le difficoltà del suo essere donna, araba e di religione musulmana non le ha mai negate, ma non ne ha fatto un cruccio. Nel suo studio di Londra le “quote rosa” sono pari al 30%, una percentuale bassa, colpa non solo degli uomini. Quello dell’architetto è un mestiere difficile per chiunque e la stessa Hadid sconsigliava di farlo a quanti in cerca un lavoro “dalle 8 alle 17”. L’architettura richiede impegno assoluto, continuità, lunghi orari e spirito di sacrificio. Per le donne gli ostacoli sono maggiori; una volta diventate mamme è complicato “rientrare” senza una società che le supporti. L’Inghilterra non fa differenza secondo Zaha, anzi. Londra offre grandi opportunità ma l’immigrazione comporta anche famiglie piccole e donne spesso sole che alla fine sono costrette a mollare.

Lei però non ha mai visto il suo lavoro come una frustrazione; lo considerava una scelta personale, come quella di non avere figli; una decisione discutibile (anche lei non escludeva di potersene pentire un giorno) ma coerente: non era una donna di compromessi così come non lo era -e non lo è- la sua architettura."


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma in molti altri campi eh.

Parlando del sud, però, il problema non è solo degli ambienti, ma anche delle donne.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Io sto valutando seriamente un'altra proposta di lavoro ambito totalmente differente


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io sto valutando seriamente un'altra proposta di lavoro ambito totalmente differente


Beh, lavorare in uno studio non è l'unica via


----------



## Alessandra (6 Aprile 2016)

C'è da dire che qui a Londra, nel mondo dell'Architettura, dai tanto e ricevi comunque tanto,  I termini di soddisfazione e meritocrazia. 

Io ho scelto di fare altro e anche se mi è dispiaciuto mollare l'architettura,  non mi sono mai pentita di questa scelta. 

(....Almeno. ...fin'ora....!  )


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Beh, lavorare in uno studio non è l'unica via


Cosa intendi? Io sono libera professionista e ti garantisco che i costi della p.iva e inarcassa sono insostenibili. Quando faccio preventivi è un ribasso a perdere


----------



## Alessandra (6 Aprile 2016)

Puoi lavorare anche da assunta per grosse aziende che hanno il loro ufficio tecnico. 

Avevo fatto colloqui per una casa di moda che ha negozi in giro per il mondo,  per una catena di supermercati,  per l'enav  (la compagnia dei controllori di volo), per altre aziende tipo ikea,  Siemens,  ect....

Li' lavori da dipendente e in genere sei assunta. 

E poi penso ci siano anche altre strade.


----------



## Spot (6 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Puoi lavorare anche da assunta per grosse aziende che hanno il loro ufficio tecnico.
> 
> Avevo fatto colloqui per una casa di moda che ha negozi in giro per il mondo,  per una catena di supermercati,  per l'enav  (la compagnia dei controllori di volo), per altre aziende tipo ikea,  Siemens,  ect....
> 
> ...


:up:
Oppure nell'ufficio tecnico di qualche impresa edile.
Inoltre molte aziende che si occupano di materiali, ad esempio, cercano architetti per i servizi al cliente.
Se mi viene in mente altro lo scrivo.


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :up:
> Oppure nell'ufficio tecnico di qualche impresa edile.
> Inoltre molte aziende che si occupano di materiali, ad esempio, cercano architetti per i servizi al cliente.
> Se mi viene in mente altro lo scrivo.


Sono incontentabile. ..ho fatto esperienza in azienda e mi sembrava che la laurea non mi servisse a una beata, basta essere caddista .  A sto punto oltre questa nuova proposta sto valutando l insegnamento ma tra tfa e concorsi è tutto nebuloso.
Ce la farò :up:Grazie per i consigli


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Spot capatina al salone del mobile?


----------

